
Google's reCAPTCHA fails at high rates in the Tor Browser - jerheinze
https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/23840
======
fancyfacebook
I'm pretty sure google (and some of the more obnoxious CDNs) just give more
rounds of the captchas to networks they despise (including tor and vpn users),
if you try to be anonymous at all they want to punish you for it.
Understandable I suppose since it destroys their business model, especially on
mobile.

The backlash against tracking is going to be fast and furious, hopefully this
wave has crested and will fall back a bit.

